# Breeding  2018- Finishing up breeding!



## Southern by choice (Jun 13, 2017)

Our kidding and breeding will be overlapping this year! 

Getting excited about the Mini Nubian breeding line up! These kids will be 2nd gen experimental.
They should be SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! At least that is what I am hoping for. For first gens the girls are favoring the Nubian side pretty strongly so I am hopeful that the kids will be spectacular. The 3rd gen should meet the standard (as long as a good buck is used) and they will be American Mini Nubians!
The downside is I won't be able to keep any.  Because then I will have to bring in another buck.... there again I could AI.   Nah (chanting - I cannot keep any I cannot keep any until I believe it!)

HHF LGS EH Jumpin Jack Flash 
Purebred 6th generation 
registered MDGA
55/45 % (Nubian/Dwarf)

over

Emmy and Saffy
Wings & Caprines Emerald & Sapphire
Experimental First Generation 
registered MDGA 
50/50 %

I need to get pics of the does. But here is JJ
1 yr and 2 months old!  



 

Look at that face! Those wrinkles! That NOSE!


 

Some massive neck rolls for such a young buck!  I am in love with this boy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2017)

@frustratedearthmother  I know you do kinders- close enough... do you think he is as gorgeous as I do? I love his dewlap. I think he looks so much older than 14months.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 14, 2017)

I was looking at him earlier this morning -  and I love him!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 12, 2017)

I know this post is a few months old, but he is beautiful! Do you have any updated pictures of Emmy and Saffy?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 12, 2017)

LOL I was just looking through photos... I really need to get some good pics. I don't have any.
They are very hard to get photos of.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 19, 2017)

We bred our first goat for the season.
We went back and forth on whether to breed her or not. 
Leah was bred to Seth. 
Seth is an Isaac x Lucy Buckling

Seth was born this year- he was 14 weeks in these pics


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2017)

We are going to try and breed Isaac to daughters... 

We really like these kids from CG and Clover!

Not sure who we will breed Peanut to... she is a baby anyway so we have 6 months to figure it out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Not sure who we will breed Peanut to... she is a baby anyway so we have 6 months to figure it out.


Lil Joe


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> We are going to try and breed Isaac to daughters...
> 
> We really like these kids from CG and Clover!
> 
> Not sure who we will breed Peanut to... she is a baby anyway so we have 6 months to figure it out.



You are going to breed Isaac to his daughters?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> We are going to try and breed Isaac to daughters...
> 
> We really like these kids from CG and Clover!
> 
> Not sure who we will breed Peanut to... she is a baby anyway so we have 6 months to figure it out.


You're breeding Isaac to Isaac's daughters!?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2017)

Um NO! That must've been a typo.

SBC don't type when you are on the phone


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2017)

Isaac will be bred to to kids that are out of Lil' Joe (some of those are: CarolinaGirl, Clover, Boots, Foxy & a few more upcoming kids) 

I've got 4 Isaac daughters to work with right now so I can see what he is producing. I just used Isaac's son over Leah. Peanut and I think Lemon can be bred to Lil' Joe. 
Don't know who I will use on the Carolina/Isaac kids yet.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok
Knowing y'all as I do I wouldn't think you would breed a buck to his daughter 
I wouldn't necessarily be opposed and obviously I think he is a nice buck but he would need to be much more "proven" to do that


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 20, 2017)

We have considered breeding Zamia to one of her grandsons Cole had suggested it but those Zamia x Valiant Kids are looking really nice


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't mind some line breeding but I wouldn't breed Isaac to his daughters until I see many of them freshen. And even then I probably still wouldn't do it. 

I would be using Valiant over her too. His dam is such a nice do I think he will contribute a lot.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2017)

LOL No I meant kids out of other breedings would allow for us to use Isaac.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 25, 2017)

2nd doe bred! 


Wonder what their kids will look like 

Wings & Caprines Ariat Boots    X      One Fine Acre FR Isaac



 

 

Breeding Pen


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 25, 2017)

woo hoo

Sapphire (Saffy) Mini Nubian  Exp 1st Gen was just bred by JJ (Jumping Jack Flash) Mini Nubian Purebred Gen 6

It was dark out so no pics


----------



## TAH (Sep 25, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> 2nd doe bred!
> 
> 
> Wonder what their kids will look like
> ...


Omg Isaac is awesome looking!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 25, 2017)

TAH said:


> Omg Isaac is awesome looking!



He is- I think he looks really good... just really hoping he doesn't go over height.   He has really gotten his length in now and IMO (maybe biased here) he is a very handsome dude! 
We think they compliment each other. Boots is a really nice doe, this pic is when she was 1st at NRV... she was 2nd after OFA's doe last week. OFA's doe took 1st and GCH and BjrDIS
She is out of a slower grower which I like because she should stay under the height std. Boots is my heart. I love her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 25, 2017)

Isaac is handsome!
Wishing you a Blessed kidding season!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 25, 2017)

How tall is he ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 25, 2017)

Told GW we need to measure him tomorrow. 
He really looks great though.  

I want to get one of those measure stick things... you have one don't you? Where'd you get yours from?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2017)

I just made a home made one.
22 1/2 on one side, 23 1/2 on the other.  Let me see if I can find the picture.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 26, 2017)

looking good


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Sep 26, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I just made a home made one.
> 22 1/2 on one side, 23 1/2 on the other.  Let me see if I can find the picture.


Here's the stick being used to measure Valiant when I went to pick up Yubi-


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Here's the stick being used to measure Valiant when I went to pick up Yubi-View attachment 38807



That's it.
Just a cross, 22 1/2 on one end and 23 1/2 on the other.
You can get an exact measurement, but you can see they are under the maximum


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2017)

*Last week 9/19
*
Leah X Seth 4F
*
Yesterday 9/25*

Boots X Isaac (Nigerians) FF
Saffy X JJ  (Mini Nubian) FF

*Today 9/26
*
Emmy X JJ (Mini Nubian) FF
Bingo X Henry (Mini Manchas) 2F
Lucy X Isaac (Nigerians) 3F
Red X Kenji (Lamanchas) FF

Meanwhile- after we bred Leah it seemed to trigger everyone to get in gear!
Ruby is in raging heat... waiting for a bit more weight and after fair
Prynne is in raging, raging heat... only 6 months - waiting on her
Brown Eyed Girl is in raging heat.... only 6 months also she is for sale- she will NOT show and we have kept a lot of other goats this year
I think a few kid min's are also in heat

We are going to have a busy February!


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2017)

Awesome!

Is this the last time your going to breed ruby?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2017)

TAH said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Is this the last time your going to breed ruby?


We don't know. We take each goat and decide based on where they are and how they are at the time.

I just stepped on so I have this logged somewhere- crazy busy here.
3 does bred tonight-
Zephyr
Raina
Tiffany
All were bred to "Black Tie Affair"  the new Lamancha buck. 
10 does bred- at least we hope they all took- we shall see.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 2, 2017)

I am beginning to think I'll just skip breeding this year...to much work...


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 3, 2017)

I bet the goats don't think so... could be wrong


----------



## babsbag (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah, they are all for romping with the boys. Back in the day when I had one buck it was easy. Put the doe in, write down the date, remove the doe. DONE.  I wonder if most dairies care who breeds who, just get 'er done... If I had the buck pens built it would be different, but 5 bucks in one pen, two in another, and one recovering from a broken leg makes for a complicated breeding situation.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2017)

WARNING! LONG POST! 
We have focused on the Lamanchas and Dwarfs for 2 years and put the minis on hold so we have decided to focus our efforts a bit more on the minis this year.
Most of our Lamanchas this year will kid standards and we are not going to retain much. So the minis will be priority for development.

We have decided to do some line breeding but also to develop a whole different line. We are having a hard time finding what we want as far as bucks. Far too many focus on ears and not the parts that make the milk. 
That development of mini udders takes time... the dwarf side tends to make teats to the outside and lower udder placement. It takes time to get teats centered and the fore udders are difficult as well. Feet and legs are very important to us.

So....
Bingo was bred to Henry-
Bingo is F-1 50 /50 elf eared (Doe) she kidded on her 1st birthday! So she is doing great for a year old FF!  We can't wait to see her 2nd freshening- she is due on her 2nd birthday! LOL
Henry  F-1 50/50 (mature buck) very short elf eared- Id this were ADGA they would qualify as gopher but MDGA they are elf
Henry in the breeding pen... sorry but he is a buck in rut
Bingo- She is never on a lead or set  up so she was NOT cooperative at all for these pics lol She was already milked out.



 

 

Bingos udder


 

 

This will give us F-2 Generation 50/50 percentage 
Ear probability: 25% Gopher   50% Elf    25% Upright
This year Bingo had trips- she had 2 with upright and 1 gopher LOL another doe (Trouble) had trips too- 1 of each type ear... so you never really know. 

Trouble will not be bred this year- She will just stay in milk so no need to breed her again. 
Her kids will be bred late in the season though.
We kept both doelings- one is "eared" one is elf (really cute as one ear flips up and one down) Because Trouble's mom is NOA Trouble is 1st gen "Grade" so her does are Grade as well- I don't care- she is a milk machine and her kids will be too. 
We will probably breed the doelings to Monopoly- which is Bingo's Buckling from this year he is gopher eared and we like Bingo's udder. She has better teat placement than Trouble although Trouble has a really nice udder. 
These are the two doelings- I still don't have names for them yet. 
Again- never been on lead so they were terrible we ended up just getting what we could as far as pics.


 

 



 

 

Monopoly Buck- Sorry he is so very much in rut and so gross right now when we took him out he just peed and sprayed and hunched we couldn't get any good pics so here he is as a baby.


 

 

To be continued.... only allows 10 pics in a post


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2017)

Page 2...
Here is where it gets tough-
Pearl is on the small side- We can't breed her for standards this year (she won't be bred til November anyway at around 70 lbs) I am not waiting til 2019 for kids so she either gets sold which I don't want to do or she gets bred for minis. Her sister Prynne is substantially larger and will get bred for standards- that is the plan anyway.
So- Pearl is very correct but we would like to see more width, but we also want to keep perfect teat placement.
Pearl- not cooperating 



The two Nigi bucks both bring something to the table-
We have more history on Lil Joe because he has produced 11 kids- 7 of those have been does... we know he brings excellent width, wide rumps, wide escutcheon, and length as well as correct legs... 2 of his does have freshened... problem is those does are out of does that came from Ruth- she reproduces herself and has great teat placement. Lil Joe doesn't mess up teat placement but it isn't perfect.
Pearl IMO could use that width Lil Joe brings.

Lil Joe- old pic at 18 months




Isaac we think will bring better teat placement based on the two does we have from him- but haven't freshened yet. The teat placement looks really good though on the doelings.

 Isaac- old pic at 1 year



Whereas Charlotte has excellent width and Isaac if we breed him to her for minis I think will have beautiful teat placement. But we may breed Monopoly to Charlotte for 75/25 Minis (all will be gopher eared) I will retain 1 buck, 1 doe. With Pearl all kids should have elf ears and I will keep 1 buck, 1 doe. Charlotte is slotted for the mini program- she is a standard- 18 months old.
There will be some line breeding with next generation but I'm ok with that. I want several mini lines- I want to breed from within the herd.
I hate this pic of Charlotte but couldn't find a current one. This pic was taken for us and I don't know what happened with the color. She doesn't look like this. 




There is also Lil Princess- she came from a doe we sold, picked the buck, and got her! 
The younger does will be waiting til Nov/Dec. Charlotte after the fair.
Sorry best pic I could get
 Have no idea who to breed her to. She is F-2 mini with elf ears. If I use Monopoly she will be line bred. Her dam's brother (trips) is Monopoly's sire.


 



Decisions decisions....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 9, 2017)

so what weight and/or age do you look for when breeding the mini Manchas?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, all I can say is....I'm sure glad it is your decision to make, because they all look absolutely Wonderful and I'd just have to flip a coin or eenie-meenie-miney-mo it.....
I was scrolling past that last pic and had to stop and study it for a minute....then I figured out it was some fingers dangling in the ear area........ya had been talking about ears, so it was on my mind and thought it was certainly a strange ear formation....


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2017)

@Hens and Roos  If the are 50/50 then earliest is 7 months but they have to be minimum 60 lbs too.
Of course we look at the whole goat - usually they are not bred at 7 months but more like 9 months or the next year... they need to have good width in the hips. 

@CntryBoy777  lol I scrolled back- completely missed that - I guess I am too focused on that escutcheon.  Goat people are such dorks.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 9, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @Hens and Roos  If the are 50/50 then earliest is 7 months but they have to be minimum 60 lbs too.
> Of course we look at the whole goat - usually they are not bred at 7 months but more like 9 months or the next year... they need to have good width in the hips.
> 
> @CntryBoy777  lol I scrolled back- completely missed that - I guess I am too focused on that escutcheon.  Goat people are such dorks.



Good to know on weight/age- we will not breed her this year anyways-but it's nice to have the information tucked away! 

Had to go back and look at the picture too...


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2017)

Well, I don't have any good pics but I did notice in the field last week that Leah and Lucy are so big already. 
They are just shy of 8 and 7 weeks. 
IOW looks like Leah will be an overachiever again and Lucy is looking the same.
Not even two months bred and they are already getting quite large. I told them twins is fine... no need for excess. 
Don't think they got the message.

We still have a few more does to breed.
They were in heat but we have had the sickness plague here... doctors visits, terrible crud virus, ear infections, the whole fam shared this lovely bug too... I also ended up with pleuritis.
Just did not have the energy to be moving goats in out of breeding pens. General care was the only priority last week.

So much to catch up on now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hope ya are getting over that stuff....things are difficult enough without the added challeges.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 12, 2017)

Hope you all start feeling better soon!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2017)

We are all on the mend. 
Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2017)

Well... today Charlotte came into heat.
We had it all planned... she was going to be bred for minis... 75/25 1st gen

And just like that... change of plans 

@Goat Whisperer  was doing this-            

I was doing this-  

She is now bred for standards. 
Charlie is lucky boy! He is an April kid... so a young buck... he was such a gentleman. 
Love this guy!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 15, 2017)

I think I read that somewhere in the "Doe Code" book....yep, says it right here.....sometimes when pairings are made for breeding purposes, it is like parents choosing a boyfriend for their daughter.....


----------



## babsbag (Nov 15, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 ain't that the truth.  I have a friend that raises Alpines and Boers. One year her Alpine doe jumped in with the Boer buck and never again would she let an Alpine buck near her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2017)

Posted this on my Mini Breeding thread- but Jane was bred today for mini's!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2017)

Poor poor Leah
She has 12 weeks to go! Yep- she is only 2 months bred. 
Take a guess... how many do you think? She had quads, quints, quads... this time???
  

Lucy is looking a bit rotund as well. She is due a week after Leah. She had twins, trips... 
 

Boots- this will be her first kidding- due at same time as Lucy
 

Ruth is 1 month bred  Rotund Ruthie! Round Ruthie! Robust Ruthie!  
 

These pics are just because!   
Lemon is looking so stunning! she is 9 months old now


 

Just because- Love these girls! 


 

And of course ... silly girl Raina!
Love kissing this girl's face- she is adorable!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 22, 2017)

Those are some super pictures.  Your stock has to be really rewarding for you.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 22, 2017)

Boots is bee-yuuuu-tiful!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks @Mike CHS  - we truly love our herd. They bring so much joy, happiness... the milk is a bonus. LOL
Thanks @Bayleaf Meadows  Bootsie is my baby girl... she is a tiny dwarf!

Lemon is my sweetheart though! She is pretty special- she is the one that I went back out after Lucy had twins... I just knew- there is another... I gloved up went in and there was Lemon- head turned back. Repositioned her and Lucy delivered her no problem. Special lil girl to me. @Goat Whisperer  got a video- you can't see anything because it was dark out but it is the sound that we keep trying to get!. Lemon is very communicative. It is adorable. I get a real kick out her and her sounds. Always makes me smile.
Lucy and Lemon are the only Nigerians I own... GW owns all the rest. Oops, I own Katie too. Love that girl.

I'll have to upload the video. Lemon's lil voice is just too much! 

When I see Leah this big already I do get a bit worried.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2017)

Ugh! 

The plan was that this would go in the mini mancha breeding thread because Prynne was supposed to be bred by Monopoly (f-2 50/50) for f-1 75/25.

But noooooooooooooooooo ... Prynne put up a fight and I mean she was terrible. Monopoly was trying to flirt and woo her... forever... then when he just about gets it together and he moved from the "elevated" spot we had him on and it was a no go.... from there I guess he thought he was suppose to mate her head. 

That's it... Prynne got her way.

She was bred to Charlie. She loves Charlie. Woos him through the fence... she only has eyes for him.
Brought him in and there she stood. Done.
She will be due 4/30


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 1, 2017)

funny how she had other ideas


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> funny how she had other ideas


Yeah, I'm mad at myself. I should not have changed Charlotte/henry breeding to Charlotte/Charlie
Now I won't get my 75/25's that I really needed. This breeding would have given me all gopher eared kids which I planned on retaining to breed back to 50/50 kids.
I don't breed for ears but the genetics and confirmation on the Henry Charlotte would have made spectacular minis.
Oh well.
So now with not having Prynne /Monopoly  I lose a whole group of minis I needed. :/ Actually two groups.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 1, 2017)

bummer . guess that will set you back a season, hope you get awesome kids from these breedings


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 1, 2017)

It may have not turned out exactly as ya wished or wanted, but depending on the kidding ya may gain in some areas ya are looking to improve on.....and a few more of those "Tough Decisions" of course....but, not a total waste. I sure hope it all goes well thru all of the kidding and some pleasent Surprises present themselves...that ya didn't see coming....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It may have not turned out exactly as ya wished or wanted, but depending on the kidding ya may gain in some areas ya are looking to improve on.....and a few more of those "Tough Decisions" of course....but, not a total waste. I sure hope it all goes well thru all of the kidding and some pleasent Surprises present themselves...that ya didn't see coming....


I am sure they will be beautiful goats ... and maybe it is good because I am retaining minis but I will not be retaining much out of the FF lamanchas.  She is just young and I normally don't breed lamanchas in their first year but she has to be bred.  
That is why I wanted her for minis, easier for a FF on a young goat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2018)

Finishing up (almost) the last of the does.

We decided to go ahead and breed Trouble (mini-mancha) since it looks like I may need to wait on the 3 does born last year. They were April kids and all 3 were from triplets group. I think they need more time. Maybe next month if they cycle.


So- Trouble X Henry
I'll talk more about that in my mini's thread.
But it was a repeat from year before last. Dumb dumb me sold all the kids.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then- Nigerians!!!!!!!!!!!  Because of Aug kidding on Clover and Carolina Girl we wanted to wait... Lemon and Peanut (Red Hot) are big enough and old enough so they will be FF!
We are giving each of the 3 bucks their own does.
*Lil Joe* is quite proven, we know what he does
*Isaac *has no does that have freshened yet but kids he has produced are beautiful- we wait on udders
*Seth* is out of Lucy x Isaac (Lemon's Brother) we wanted to give him some does too... we really like him

*Clover X Seth  *(Seth as a baby and progresses through now)
*
    

Carolina Girl X Seth
 

Lucy X Lil Joe
   Nice having a mature buck that is well within the height standard! 

Red Hot (Peanut) X  Lil Joe     This should happen in the next day or two! 

 

Isaac bred Lucy, Boots and Jane ( for minis) He was used over Foxy but she isn't taking. 
 *


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 10, 2018)

might have asked this before but do your mini-mancha does cycle each month like the ND's do?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2018)

Hens and Roos said:


> might have asked this before but do your mini-mancha does cycle each month like the ND's do?


Yes, but ours are seasonal. We may get one more cycle.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 10, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, but ours are seasonal. We may get one more cycle.



Good to know, wasn't sure if our mini would cycle each month all year long or just be seasonal- will have to watch and see.  Each time she has cycled she is extremely loud and I did hear anything yet this month.


----------



## Hybridchucks (Oct 4, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Poor poor Leah
> She has 12 weeks to go! Yep- she is only 2 months bred.
> Take a guess... how many do you think? She had quads, quints, quads... this time???
> View attachment 40533 View attachment 40535
> ...


Hows many kids did Lucy have? Beautiful goats.
(ps I know this was in 2017 but still curious)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 4, 2018)

Hybridchucks said:


> Hows many kids did Lucy have? Beautiful goats.
> (ps I know this was in 2017 but still curious)


She has twins, a buck and doe. They were some very nice kids! The buck went to SC and we retained the doe.


----------



## Hybridchucks (Oct 4, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She has twins, a buck and doe. They were some very nice kids! The buck went to SC and we retained the doe.
> 
> View attachment 52846 View attachment 52847


Gorgeous! She was huge, I'm surprised it was only twins!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Oct 4, 2018)

Ohh I think I meant Leah? I got mixed up


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 4, 2018)

Hybridchucks said:


> Ohh I think I meant Leah? I got mixed up


Leah had.......TWINS In the previous years she had quads, quints, quads. I was happy for having twins, just a little surprised with how big she was!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Oct 4, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Leah had.......TWINS In the previous years she had quads, quints, quads. I was happy for having twins, just a little surprised with how big she was!


Wow! They must have been big babies!


----------

